# Cleaning out the attic!



## Jkdriver (Jul 30, 2013)

So last month was embarrassing! When I was discussing putting a system in my Jeep JK, my wife told me to "Go get that box of stereo stuff out of the attic." WTF, I have a box of stuff in the attic. So, there sat a box of Audio Control stuff, Esoteric Audio stuff and 2 SoundStream Reference 405's NIB that I had completely forgotten about! They had been up there at least 14 maybe 15 years.

So I decided to head back up there again and do some digging. A couple of AR 15 receivers, and re loading stuff. Found Dad's old Mirantz amplifiers, Warfdale speakers, some Teak reel to reel stuff....and these!




























I guess the only good thing about getting old is "finding" new stuff that you forgot you had..


----------

